# How many shams/pillows on the bed?



## thedecoratorinme (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi!
This is my first time and first post on this forum and I can't wait to get started because I live for this stuff! Anyhow, we just got a comforter and comforter cover for our queen bed, from the Company Store. (It took me forever to find just the right shade of pale yellow)  Now, I can't stand too many pillows. . . .anywhere: on a bed, on a couch, wherever. Some, yes, but not a gazillion. So, I found some shams and throw pillows at West Elm - there's a store near me so I could go in and actually SEE them (very important for pillows!) I don't care for a lot of West Elm furniture, even though I totally love modern, but they have terrific pillows, just beautiful. All right, to cut to the chase, I am thinking about an asymetrical look: one Euro sham with one standard sham, and then a long (14 x 36) pillow in front of those. Here are the links to the shams, and to the long pillow:

http://www.westelm.com/products/spring-floral-duvet-and-shams-b593/?pkey=call-bedding

http://www.westelm.com/products/embroidered-danish-leaf-pillow-cover-r953/?pkey=call-pillows

I also got this pillow to see how it looked on the bed instead of the long pillow, thinking I would return it if I didn't want it. But, I have a dark, solid brown couch and this pillow looks amazing on the couch - it really pops. So I am thinking of keeping it. 

http://www.westelm.com/products/bright-spot-pillow-cover-r995/?pkey=call-pillows

Anyhow, so my question is, what do you think about my asymetrical look, the one Euro sham with the one standard sham, and then one pillow in front on those. (The shams would sort of cover up the two sleeping pillows, which are pale yellow). Or should I just do the two standard sham thing? I like to be creative and different, if it looks good. Thanks everyone!


----------



## GuruClay (Apr 27, 2011)

Have you tried going to the store and placing them all on a bed? I really like test drives of decorating since it's sometimes hard to picture the finished product.


----------



## thedecoratorinme (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, I have, and that does help, except the comforter is different from what I have at home. Actually, it's all set up now and I love it!


----------



## GuruClay (Apr 27, 2011)

That's great to hear! Do you have a pic? I'd love to see the final result.


----------



## thedecoratorinme (Mar 25, 2011)

unfortunately, no digital camera (soon to be remedied) and the pic from my cell phone is awful. I wound up using the one "Euro" sham, which I LOVE, and one regular size sham, and the long pillow. I bought two regular shams but my daughter is using one of them, it goes perfectly with her bed setup and her room! I have to restrain myself when it comes to pillows.  But I'm constantly switching them around - eg, couch to chair in bedroom, couch to bed, bed to couch. . . it satisfies my insatiable need to decorate without spending a dime. Now I have to find a throw blanket for the bed in midnight blue, and we're also going to paint the wall behind the bed midnight blue. I found a great throw blanket in that exact color on etsy but it was more than I wanted to spend ($82 including shipping). Anyhow, soon starting my next project: an entryway table for our small condo made from reclaimed wood and hairpin legs!


----------



## BigD9 (Mar 10, 2011)

> Now, I can't stand too many pillows. . . .anywhere: on a bed, on a couch, wherever. Some, yes, but not a gazillion.


Obviously you and my wife don't think alike!:icon_rolleyes: I guess I am more the only pillow needed on a bed is the one I sleep on, and she is more the "oh my gosh I see a little piece of the comforter showing so I need another pillow on the bed" type. I have banned any and all pillows on my Lazy Boy rocker recliner:ban:. The bed, sofa and chair are all hers to "pillowtize" to her hearts content.


----------



## Davejones1 (Jul 16, 2016)

> This is my first time and first post on this forum and I can't wait to get started because I live for this stuff! Anyhow, we just got a comforter and comforter cover for our queen bed, from the Company Store. (It took me forever to find just the right shade of pale yellow)  Now, I can't stand too many pillows. . . .anywhere: on a bed, on a couch, wherever. Some, yes, but not a gazillion. So, I found some shams and throw pillows at West Elm - there's a store near me so I could go in and actually SEE them (very important for pillows!) I don't care for a lot of West Elm furniture, even though I totally love modern, but they have terrific pillows, just beautiful. All right, to cut to the chase, I am thinking about an asymetrical look: one Euro sham with one standard sham, and then a long (14 x 36) pillow in front of those. Here are the links to the shams, and to the long pillow:



Hi 
I also like to use as many pillows as I can get on bed while sleeping, I think it is kind of habit for me now.:smile:


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Being a guy, my opinion would be to load the bed with the pillows which are used for sleeping and get rid of any others.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I like the idea Guruclay had of going to the store and arranging them all on a bed until you find what you like. You could bring your comforter with you.

Nothing (slight exaggeration :wink2 would drive me crazy quicker than having to remove a bunch of pillows from my bed at night. Even worse would be having to put them all back in place after making my bed in the morning. One or two would be alright.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Pile as many on there as you want to move twice a day.

For me that is none.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We each use two pillows. So the two pillows are in back of the pillow sham pillows. In front of the shams are throw pillows. I love throw pillows,
and have many in all the rooms. Heck,even the dining room chairs have pillows on the back of the chairs.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

stick\shift said:


> Being a guy, my opinion would be to load the bed with the pillows which are used for sleeping and get rid of any others.


Being the practical logical girl that I am, I agree. That said, I use 3 pillows. My hubby "needs" 5 pillows.


----------



## tapestryqueen (Jul 31, 2016)

I am very greedy and have at least 5 pillows... I have tonnes of them and change them depending on my bedsheets to match them!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome tapestry Queen. I have many tapestry and needlepoint pillows.
I make the pillows out of the tapestry and needlepoint and can't get enough!
... it's nuts. 

Care to share your pillows and start a thread on them? 
I think it would of interest to some. 

The reason I have all solid upholstery on my sofas and chairs
is so that they provide a solid backround for throw pillows.
Sounds crazy to most people, I'm sure. :smile:


----------

